# First Pepper Mill, Finally



## BarbS (Apr 8, 2013)

After waiting weeks to obtain a Forstner bit extender, this is my prototype, a 10" pepper mill in walnut, with holly laid into the blank before turning. I couldn't understand how to size the blank with the directions I had, so Kevin suggested just figuring it out in a prototype. I learned I should have used a darker wood to inlay, because in sanding the piece, tiny bits of walnut dust filled the end grain pores of the holly. I very carefully folded several grits of sandpaper to resand only the holly strips, and they were white. I applied oil, and wham.. fine dust darkened inside the holly when I thought I'd solved the problem. Next time..I'll use padauk, or something red! 
I'm pleased with the overall shape, though I can see a bit of a lump to the arc that shouldn't be there (sigh) and I Think I know what I'm doing now, to do better next time! 
All comments are sincerely welcome.

[attachment=22707]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2013)

I *KNEW* you would turn out a spectacular mill the first time. Your taste is just exquisite. That's gorgeous Barb I'm definitely going to yoink that shape for some of my own. I've never seen one quite like that. And although I am not normally a fan of anything segmented, that simple inlay really works great. I love it Barb!
:welldone:


----------



## BarbS (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, Thanks!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 8, 2013)

Barb - Totally impressive. Totally impressive. Totally impressive. 
Now I'm glad I've never posted a pepper mill here  my 20th doesn't compare to your first. Excellent job - Scott


----------



## BarbS (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL, I don't believe that for a minute!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice Barb, the holly splits it up nice.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2013)

Heck of a deal! I see the little bump you're talking about, but it doesn't change the fact that it's an awesome looking mill! Nicely done!


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 8, 2013)

Sweet Barb. Rick


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice Barb- I see what you mean about the Holly- thanks for the heads up. Walnut dust can be a problem- when I build a dresser or something large my white Tshirts end up pink.
The bump- looks like a design feature. I bet most non woodworkers would not notice. But then again that probably does not help in the quest for perfection......


----------



## TimR (Apr 9, 2013)

Barb, wonderful mill. Like others commented, the clean design makes this very easy to like and the contrasting wood don't hurt either! 
I hate it when I get them little bumps. They mysteriously only appear AFTER removing it from the lathe and standing a piece up!:i_dunno:


----------



## BarbS (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I did my best to 'feel' with fingers and eliminate that bump, but stand it up against a white background and the camera will pick it up every time! Ah well, "A man's reach should exceed his grasp, else what's a heaven for?"


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not seeing this "lump" or "bump" that the fuss is all about. Maybe I'm just not critical enough but I can't see any flaws in it. 

.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Thanks, guys. I did my best to 'feel' with fingers and eliminate that bump, but stand it up against a white background and the camera will pick it up every time! Ah well, "A man's reach should exceed his grasp, else what's a heaven for?"



I agree with the camera statement barb- I look at pictures and then think WHAT THE!!!!! It is amazing -the detail we can get with a bazillion pixels. I really notice when I am photographing my lights. Lots of times they come to me with paint specks I clean and rewire-then photograph and think were did those white spots come from- back to the bench to fine tune. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## BarbS (Apr 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'm not seeing this "lump" or "bump" that the fuss is all about. Maybe I'm just not critical enough but I can't see any flaws in it.
> 
> .



Kevin, it's very slight; look on the right side, just below the lower holly strip, and let your eye go up the arc, base to top. I think there are actually two, one above, on the upper holly, and I'm wondering if the different density of the woods gave me some trouble there, on the end grain of the holly. But, whatever. I think only a turner would notice it.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bump smump I think it looks great, the pen I did with the redwood and the cedar band has that same look about it but when you hold it you cant feel anything, oh and speaking of the redwood build, Barb you may be interested in post #158 on page 16


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2013)

I did notice the slight sweeps, but I was looking for something more pronounced based on the comments - I thought the subtle curves were intentional, and I'd encourage you to say they are next time.  I still say it's free of flaws. 

[attachment=22746]


----------



## BarbS (Apr 9, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Bump smump I think it looks great, the pen I did with the redwood and the cedar band has that same look about it but when you hold it you cant feel anything, oh and speaking of the redwood build, Barb you may be interested in post #158 on page 16



oh! oh! oh! How exciting, I won something! I think this is a First for me. Thank you, Dave!


----------



## hardtwist (Apr 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'm not seeing this "lump" or "bump" that the fuss is all about. Maybe I'm just not critical enough but I can't see any flaws in it.
> 
> .



Not a "flaw" Kev, it's a "feature"! great job Barb, trying to work up nerve to tackle my first peppermill here too!


----------



## Vern Tator (Apr 11, 2013)

Very impressive Barb. Absolutely amazing for a first peppermill. I like the sweeps, they add flow to the form, making it come alive. I think If you make one with just the straight sides you will see that it is pretty dead. You have created something that moves the eye, in a good way.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks, Vern. I'm one of those who can only see the 'flaw' in my own work, and all these comments boost my morale to keep on trying for the 'perfect line!' Of course, maybe if I ever get it, I'd have to quit turning! ha.


----------

